# Help please



## Rainbow (May 14, 2010)

I changed my resevoir and infusion site earlier but I'm worried about a little bit of air I can see in the tube.  If I remove the resevoir and prime again when i attach myself again do I have to fill the cannula again if its already had insulin going through it?


----------



## Freddie99 (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't refill the cannula as it has some insulin already in it.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2010)

thank you Tom, now i'm worried that the status screen says Resevoir started 11th May, should that change to todays date or is that the first time its ever used? the manual doesn't say


----------



## Freddie99 (May 14, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> thank you Tom, now i'm worried that the status screen says Resevoir started 11th May, should that change to todays date or is that the first time its ever used? the manual doesn't say



Have you done a reservoir change today?


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2010)

yes, this evening


----------



## Freddie99 (May 14, 2010)

Then it should have todays date and the time you set it up. Mine says 14th May, 07:06 for the start time. Check the date settings perhaps?

Tom


----------



## Sugarbum (May 14, 2010)

The option to change those settings is in utilities>time/date and it should have todays date for the set change in!

How did you find it? Sounds as if it was ok? 

When I get air in mine I dont prime it out unless it is a chunky size, little bobbles of air I leave. I normally disconect and bolus it out, because Im abit geeky and like my reservoir change date to be correct. If you choose prime, it will assume you set changed.

Hope its all going well


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2010)

Had a feeling it wasn't right.Going to refill my resevoir and start again. Guess that means the bolus I gave earlier didn't hit the spot either.Its going to be a long night of testing and worrying. Can't wait until I can look back and laugh at these first days of pumpimg!!   Thanks for being there for me x


----------



## am64 (May 14, 2010)

im glad people are here to help you rainbow...x good luck keep at it between you all im sure it will be ok x


----------



## Sugarbum (May 14, 2010)

Rainbow said:


> Had a feeling it wasn't right.Going to refill my resevoir and start again. Guess that means the bolus I gave earlier didn't hit the spot either.Its going to be a long night of testing and worrying. Can't wait until I can look back and laugh at these first days of pumpimg!!   Thanks for being there for me x




I have a couple of questions!

When you primed did you see drops of insulin comming out the blue needle cover?

You checked for air bubbles, can I tell you my fave way to see them is to disconnect and run the line through my fingers  right up again my brigh lap top screen, if you have a bubble it will be dark. Much easier to see this way. When I first started I could not tell the difference between a marking in the line (where it naturally bends and marks) and an air bubble, so this differentiates the two from each other.

I normally leave anything about a centimetre in my line and dont bother with it as I dont see it makes much effect, but thats personal choice. Im sure everyone has completely different sensitivites.

Dont worry- if you have drops at the end of the tubing and you see it has to be delivering insulin. If there are no air bubbles, the tube LOOKS as if there is nothing in it! But the pump will alarm if it is not delivering.

I would 3am check. A lot of us find that a high reading is often the norm after a set change, but it is always good to check. Try and avoid changing your set in the evening or before bed incase there is a problem then you havent slept on it and gone really high (we have all made that mistake!).

There was a clip on YouTube I was looking for specifically which helped me abit. This is not it (sorry- couldnt find it) but this guy is doing a set change with the same model as us. It might be useful just to familiarise yourself that what you are doing is right. It goes on to a sensor insert as well which really interested me, I am thinking I will post it in the pump forum for anyone else interested...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsxFbDIvQRw


----------



## Rainbow (May 15, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to sort me out  

I did a complete change of everything last night just because its all so new that i'm not confident enough yet just to change on thing at a time. Got the resevoir date in the status screen after i had changed all and looked in the history to see that it showed I had filled the tube and cannula. 

tested like a maniac all evening and went to bed (eventually!) just out of target to which I delivered a cautious correction. Woke at 3am spot on so reassured everything was working ok and I slept until 6am.  

Tried a temporary basal this morning as I was attacking the garden and shopping, but ended up at 16.4 by lunch and just had a warning free hypo of 2.2.  Something I need to practice me thinks.

Trying to "self manage" this weekend and give my DSN a break.

Do you give a bolus before you eat or after please?


----------

